# Kochoid GB rom from mobile_ sensei



## kochoid

This: http://dl.dropbox.co...Kochoid-605.zip is a .605 rom build by mobile_sensei. All credit goes to him. file size is 153.98 MB. It takes forever to download, install and boot (the first time), so be patient.

It is 605 ota that has been rooted, de-bloated, and scripted to death. It has all stock blur skins.

I found it to be the smoothest my dx ran, it terms of animation consistency and scrolling lists. It is not as fast as miui, but not too far off. Good batt. too.

But, you MUST flash: http://dl.dropbox.co...sModsv18-GB.zip jackbites mods v18--all credit to him--after the kochoid rom in order to fully optimize the performance. file size is 3.52 MB.

I recommend using ADW EX with rom toolbox/anim mod's flip animation with blur animation laid over it.

Also, for toggles, use widgetsoid, which u can put in notification drop down.

Install in CWM recovery, like any other rom, and wipe and stuff.

Enjoy.


----------



## bobAbooey

Thanks man. More roms = more gooder.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## gorf1000

Any chance we could get some screen shots? I'm on MIUI and I'm debating if I want to try it out.

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## clouse2013

gorf1000 said:


> Any chance we could get some screen shots? I'm on MIUI and I'm debating if I want to try it out.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Should look the exact same as stock Motorola GB does. I would bet that they didn't change any of the UI, just fixed some bugs.


----------



## kochoid

Total moto blur without any lag. When I was on my x, I would switch between this one and miui. I like the refined look of blur, but hated the lag.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bmt11

Thanks for posting this, unlike most people I am with you in liking the motorola look and for that matter most manufacturer customizations and was disapointed at the lack of active blur roms. Succesfully installed it to a boot manager slot but I probably wont play arround with it until I try out all this new ICS stuff coming out.


----------



## Waffleninja

Does this ROM have a reboot to clockwork recovery function in the power menu?


----------



## kochoid

Waffleninja said:


> Does this ROM have a reboot to clockwork recovery function in the power menu?


No.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mr_brady

Coming from the RandPooka CM7 build. This is an interesting ROM. Definitely lots of scripts built-in.

I just made a super kang version of this + Vortex (customizations) + Liberty (visuals) + some customizations.

Basically it's Kochoid that has reboot & reboot recovery menu options, 1% battery mods, notification widgets/switches and EVERYTHING works (HDMI, updated Blur 720p camcorder, updated Blur 6mp/8mp camera, Battery Monitor, etc.). I have removed things I don't use like non-Gmail email & contacts, FM radio, social networking. It's pretty streamlined now.

I'm going to give it a few days and see how it runs. It should have the same battery life (if not better b/c of removed bloat) than Kochoid. So far it's very stable.

By the way, I'm not so sure if you need to run JBM v18 after installing Kochoid. It appears that Kochoid already has JBM built-in and re-installing it may even overwrite some of the original customizations. I could be wrong, but that's what appears to be.

Thanks again for posting it.


----------



## PAFats

mr_brady, any chance you can upload this rom?


----------



## db306

PAFats said:


> Coming from the RandPooka CM7 build. This is an interesting ROM. Definitely lots of scripts built-in.
> 
> I just made a super kang version of this + Vortex (customizations) + Liberty (visuals) + some customizations.
> 
> Basically it's Kochoid that has reboot & reboot recovery menu options, 1% battery mods, notification widgets/switches and EVERYTHING works (HDMI, updated Blur 720p camcorder, updated Blur 6mp/8mp camera, Battery Monitor, etc.). I have removed things I don't use like non-Gmail email & contacts, FM radio, social networking. It's pretty streamlined now.
> 
> I'm going to give it a few days and see how it runs. It should have the same battery life (if not better b/c of removed bloat) than Kochoid. So far it's very stable.
> 
> By the way, I'm not so sure if you need to run JBM v18 after installing Kochoid. It appears that Kochoid already has JBM built-in and re-installing it may even overwrite some of the original customizations. I could be wrong, but that's what appears to be.
> 
> Thanks again for posting it.


+1 to that. Mrbrady I'd be interested in trying it out too. I like some of the blur with the ability to customize. If you could load it up to a dropbox or something that would be cool!!!!!


----------



## bsbabcock

Nice Kochoid thank you. Stashing this one for safekeeping as finding a solid stock rom can be difficult. And I've been in the hunt for a full blur that's been hotrodded for smoothness. I tried stock 605 freezing bloat and clocking but it eventually started lagging hard in the stock launcher.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## dtroup64

Flashing this right now. Have to admit I was shaking a little as I went through Stock Blur. I knew I couldn't just get the .621 installed... but I was still shaking a bit...


----------



## Dshoe

Is this full on Blur?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Waffleninja

Dshoe said:


> Is this full on Blur?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


Yes it is. This Blur ROM is by far the best I've seen in battery life and smoothness(in Blur ROMS).


----------



## SlothlyDX

mr_brady said:


> Coming from the RandPooka CM7 build. This is an interesting ROM. Definitely lots of scripts built-in.
> 
> I just made a super kang version of this + Vortex (customizations) + Liberty (visuals) + some customizations.
> 
> Basically it's Kochoid that has reboot & reboot recovery menu options, 1% battery mods, notification widgets/switches and EVERYTHING works (HDMI, updated Blur 720p camcorder, updated Blur 6mp/8mp camera, Battery Monitor, etc.). I have removed things I don't use like non-Gmail email & contacts, FM radio, social networking. It's pretty streamlined now.
> 
> I'm going to give it a few days and see how it runs. It should have the same battery life (if not better b/c of removed bloat) than Kochoid. So far it's very stable.
> 
> By the way, I'm not so sure if you need to run JBM v18 after installing Kochoid. It appears that Kochoid already has JBM built-in and re-installing it may even overwrite some of the original customizations. I could be wrong, but that's what appears to be.
> 
> Thanks again for posting it.


I have to agree it would be awesome. I was on this ROM and it is nice but I have been spilled with customization lol. It would be awesome with no blur apps and more customization

sent from DroidX running Liberty3 2.0, JBMod v18


----------



## Dshoe

SlothlyDX said:


> I have to agree it would be awesome. I was on this ROM and it is nice but I have been spilled with customization lol. It would be awesome with no blur apps and more customization
> 
> sent from DroidX running Liberty3 2.0, JBMod v18


I agree, I haven't tried this out but I'm currently on Vortex with the ICSish theme and I'm pretty happy, probably going to AOSP again unless I get incredible battery life.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Waffleninja

I'm loving the battery life on this, minimal drain.


----------



## SalsaDestroyer

bump for Mr_Brady. Pretty preeeez


----------



## mr_brady

Still testing.

So far battery life is very good and it's stable with a slight overclock (1126) and undervolted.

Still unsure how I feel about posting it b/c it's a 'super-kang', if that word exists. Basically I took this ROM and removed all the scripts. Took elements of Vortex RC1 for the power reboot/recovery menu and notification widgets. Added theming elements from Liberty and my own graphics. Also took the "new" Blur camera, camcorder, calendar, text messaging apps from Liberty Customizer. Added JBMv19e and V6 Supercharger.

Quadrant score isn't the greatest - 1813 (new Quadrant version), but that doesn't mean much. The ROM runs smooth, gets good battery life, and nearly everything works.

The only thing that isn't working is HDMI, which I don't use anyway. I'm by no means an Android programmer, so somebody else may be able to get it working. I read something about it having to be signed when the ROM is compiling. Since I didn't compile this ROM, I probably won't be able to get it working.

My process is fairly simple. Using a Mac. Using BetterZip to get into .apk files. Combining until I find something that works. If I get stuck, re-install a working version via CWR or worse-case SBF.

I'll post a link if everything continues to run smoothly.


----------



## db306

mr_brady said:


> Still testing.
> 
> So far battery life is very good and it's stable with a slight overclock (1126) and undervolted.
> 
> Still unsure how I feel about posting it b/c it's a 'super-kang', if that word exists. Basically I took this ROM and removed all the scripts. Took elements of Vortex RC1 for the power reboot/recovery menu and notification widgets. Added theming elements from Liberty and my own graphics. Also took the "new" Blur camera, camcorder, calendar, text messaging apps from Liberty Customizer. Added JBMv19e and V6 Supercharger.
> 
> Quadrant score isn't the greatest - 1813 (new Quadrant version), but that doesn't mean much. The ROM runs smooth, gets good battery life, and nearly everything works.
> 
> The only thing that isn't working is HDMI, which I don't use anyway. I'm by no means an Android programmer, so somebody else may be able to get it working. I read something about it having to be signed when the ROM is compiling. Since I didn't compile this ROM, I probably won't be able to get it working.
> 
> My process is fairly simple. Using a Mac. Using BetterZip to get into .apk files. Combining until I find something that works. If I get stuck, re-install a working version via CWR or worse-case SBF.
> 
> I'll post a link if everything continues to run smoothly.


Link link link. Pleeeeeeeease 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## bdotdotts

So I flashed this ROM and am really liking it.

Except that I do use the FM Radio app.

How can I go about getting it back?

I tried restoring it from TIBU, but it just kept clocking & wouldn't restore.

Any advice?

BTW: Great work and thank you!


----------



## bmt11

bdotdotts said:


> So I flashed this ROM and am really liking it.
> 
> Except that I do use the FM Radio app.
> 
> How can I go about getting it back?
> 
> I tried restoring it from TIBU, but it just kept clocking & wouldn't restore.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> BTW: Great work and thank you!


Unfortunately I could not get any apk from motorola or a third party to work with this rom, I'm not sure why it would not since this is very close to stock but something much of been changed in the rom that is preventing it from working.


----------



## kormath

can i flash this over .602 or do i need to find a .605 SBF?


----------



## Waffleninja

kormath said:


> can i flash this over .602 or do i need to find a .605 SBF?


602 is fine


----------

